# Whisper now day 150...



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Well here we go. I dont know what happened to my last thread with the moving around so I figured I'd just start another one now.

Just over 2 weeks left until Whisper and Harmony are due, and about 1.5 months until Demi's day.

I got a few pictures now that I'm back for a while so I thought I'd re-introduce you all to my barrels...



















the running towards me was more a "please let us inside and give us something to eat" rather than a "Kate I love you" sentiment. As you can see, Harmony and Whisper are literally barrels... while Demi who has a while more to go is doing a good job of hiding her pregnancy!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Waiting Thread 3 in 1!!!*



















these are of Harmony... she has a blue collar. She is finding running quite difficult, waddles around and lies with a rather pained expression on her face and her tail lifted up. Is quite swollen at the rear. This will be her first kidding and she will be 3 years old in March. Hoping she has no problems. She is beginning to bag up gradually now.



















Whisper, with the brown leather collar. She is taking her pregnancy quite in her stride. It is quite a normal thing for her as she has already kidded twice before. Wow that is crazy to think! She will be turning 5 this year. She is carrying her kids fairly low - probably because of her experiences! and is bagging up quite quickly so I am hopeful she will be as good milking this year as she has previously. Last year she did not kid, as I milked her through.










I couldnt be bothered to take a picture of Demi in her entirety... cause she's not particularly fat and she isnt bagging up. So I just took a picture of her sweeeet face!

LW


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: My Waiting Thread 3 in 1!!!*

Very nice girls! And great pics! I have to say I am a bit jealous of your nice flat looking field there...


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: My Waiting Thread 3 in 1!!!*

woah theyve all grown up!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Waiting Thread 3 in 1!!!*

wow...I think that Harmony has 2 in there...maybe even 3, she has quite an impressive FF belly. Whis IS bagging nicely and I'm sure she'll be at massive production in no time! She looks like 2 as well....Demi though as sweet as ever, has a very low slung baby belly and though she is farther from her due date, I think twins for the pretty lady as well.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Waiting Thread 3 in 1!!!*

you'd be right there, liz  as they were all scanned with twins, basically!

LW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Waiting Thread 3 in 1!!!*

COOL.....At least I'm right with someone's kid number! Hope they all have healthy deliveries for you.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: My Waiting Thread 3 in 1!!!*

They're looking good and very exciting knowing they're having twins. :thumbup:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Waiting Thread 3 in 1!!!*

Hey everyone! Just an update...

I will be returning to Dublin for 10 days, tonight! 

Whisper's 150 due date is today/tomorrow (she was bred both days) and I'm sooo excited...

And then harmony at some stage during the week.

Rock on... bwaha

Will update again when I get there - unfortunately I havent been able to get on the forum from the house - it says the network aint working or the server's timing out or something strange. Works everywhere else though I guess.

LW


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My Waiting Thread 3 in 1!!!*

Thats great that you'll be home for the deliveries!! Praying that all goes well and you have some healthy kids before the week is out!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

well dear Whisper is hanging on... I put the ponderous barrels that they are out in the field for the afternoon. Whiss was very excited to get out. Her ligaments are softening and I can get my fingers half way round her tail head. I am thinking maybe Thursday for babies! Her udder is quite large although one side is slightly larger than the other, it does seem to be soft and healthy which is good news.

Harmony is the same, i really dont think she will kid for another 2 weeks or so, so I may not be back for her after all


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats sad -- but your brother will take good care of her I am sure :hug:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

day 151/2 ! Arrgh no kids. Her udder is almost to her knees, I really should take pictures!!! Quite an amazing goat!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I really hope she delivers before you leave, I know how much you love her!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's such a pretty girl! I hope those babies come soon! Good grief!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Well, I hope all works out for the best and I can't wait to see PICS!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

ok so... day 153... holy cow what is she DOOOIIING?

I sat with her for a couple of hours this morning - she leant her head against me and wanted to be scratched etc. And I gave her a long-awaited pre-kidding haircut which I had kind of forgotten about doing =]

I could see her belly rippling up and down from the babies (which are quite definitely alive and kicking) and putting my hand on her belly I can feel her babies, SO cute! Well, I can feel a knuckle or something. Almost at her front legs so her womb must be massive!!! She is kind of uncomfortable, arching her back a bit, I guess to position the babies. Her back legs have gone all peggy or whatever the saying is, and one ligament has almost gone - the second is hanging on in there!!!

I NEED THOSE BABIES NOOOW!!!

LW


----------



## redsticker (May 7, 2009)

Come on babies! Get out of there!  I want to see pics of her udder too.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Going posty is a good sign that she'll be delivering in the next 24 hours!!!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

We're rooting for you Whisper! Babies soon pretty please. :wink:


----------

